# Substrate Confusion



## aquariumnewbie (Dec 15, 2005)

I am Starting a 55 gallon aquarium as my second aquarium my other was a 10 gallon. I have never had real plants I would like advice on helping to pick out a substrate. I want riccia fluitans, harigrass, and minichainswords. Would Tahitan moon sand be good or if not please make a suggestion no more then 20.00 for a 20lb bagthough i am on a budget
Thanks the newb 
](*,)


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I would use (and do use) EcoComplete. It has a ton of iron, which is good for roots of plants, and trace micro ferts. It is fine grade, and your plants will love it! It costs about $20 per 20 pounds.

If you use Tahitian, I would add a small layer of Flourite beneath it, as it will provide a good source of iron. Make sure that you fertilize!!!


----------



## aquariumnewbie (Dec 15, 2005)

okay what do you recomend for a fetilizer


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Well, it kind of depends. Do you use CO2? If not, you should fertilize with Excel carbon to provide a source of carbon for your plants (makes them grow). Iron fertilizer (chelated!!!) helps establish strong roots, keeps red plants red provided you give them enough light, phosphate of some sort (aids in photosynthesis), potassium of some sort, and trace elements. These are pretty vital for your plants, whether you have an iron-rich substrate or not. Make sure that you don't use ferts for "outside" or "above water" plants; this can kill everything in your aquarium!!!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

If you want sand then use a pool filter sand which cost about $8 for 50lbs which will be more than enough for a 55G tank. If you want to add some nutrients underneath than a layer of Laterite will do. Both should cost you between $20-$25. Or you could skip the Laterite and buy some root tabs to stick in the substrate. One bag of Eco will not give you enough depth for planting, you will need at least 2"-3" depth.

2"... http://www.plantedtank.net/substratecalculatorcalculate.php?width=12&length=48&depth=2&substrate=96

3"... http://www.plantedtank.net/substratecalculatorcalculate.php?width=12&length=48&depth=3&substrate=96


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

for a 55 gallon aquarium, you're gonna want atleast 50 lbs of substrate to get a good enough layer for plants to root themselves. if you need a filler for the bottom layer, just use cheap gravel on the bottom and top off with the good stuff. i'm using 40 lbs of eco complete and about 20 lbs of black sand to help with the cost and 10 lbs of black gravel. (i just transferred sand from my old tank to new one)

moon sand does not release anything into the water column for the plants. i would go with eco or flourite.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I would personally look into Soilmaster Select as a substrate for a 55g tank. It is cheap and comes in a charcoal (gray) color and runs $12-16 for a 50lb bag. If you want a more orange-red color look into the regular Soilmaster Select or Turface. Both run about $10-12 for a 50lb bag. You can do a search on this site and find a ton onf info on it. 

You can find more info on Soilmaster Select or Turface by doing a search on this site


----------

